# Meetings > Meeting μηνός >  Meeting κομβούχων AWMN στο Θησείο v2

## senius

Meeting κομβούχων AWMN στο Θησείο v2

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα του AWMN !
Μια εκ των 2 Κυριακών *25-9-2016* η *2-10-2016* (μεσημέρι 12.00 πμ εως 15.00 πμ), θα διοργανωθεί μεγάλη ανοιχτή συνάντηση για όλα τα μέλη του AWMN, στο Θησείο, v2.

Την πρωτοβουλία την πήραν οι senius & acoul.

Cafe-Bar-Restaurant " *Αθηναίων Πολιτεία* "
Αποστόλου Παύλου 33 & Ακάμαντος 1, Θησείο - T.K. : 118 51
Τηλέφωνο καταστήματος : 210 3413795 

https://www.google.gr/maps/@37.97448...13312%218i6656

http://athinaionpoliteia.gr/

Συνάντηση v2, για να πιούμε σε καφετέρια καφέ, τσάι, φρέντο, η μεζέ με μπυροκρασοκατασταση, και να γνωριστούμε καλύτερα, να τα πούμε από κοντά και να συζητήσουμε. Να γνωρίσουμε νέους ανθρώπους. Οι νέοι άνθρωποι να γνωρίσουν τους παλαιούς, να ανταλλάξουμε ιδέες και απόψεις, να εμψυχώσουμε ψυχές , να μας εμψυχώσουν οι νέοι κατακτητές του αθλήματος , να συζητήσουμε για τους κοινούς μας στόχους και για τις κοινές μας δρομολογήσεις, ακόμα και για αυτόνομα πειράματα ....

Μόλις οργανώσουμε την τελική ημερομηνία, θα γίνει πάλι ενημέρωση έγκαιρα.

Καλούμε ελεύθερα όλους και τους πάντες.
Σας περιμένουμε !!

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.
Με φιλικούς χαιρετισμούς.
senius

----------


## senius

Up !!

Και λίγη γεύση από την περσινή μας συνάντηση :

http://www.awmn.net/album.php?albumid=3275

http://www.awmn./album.php?albumid=3275

Για ετοιμαστείτε....

----------


## senius

*Meeting κομβούχων AWMN στο Θησείο v2*

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα του AWMN !

Την *Κυριακή 2-10-2016* (μεσημέρι 12.00 πμ έως 15.00 πμ), θα διοργανωθεί μεγάλη ανοιχτή συνάντηση για όλα τα μέλη του AWMN, στο Θησείο, v2.

Την πρωτοβουλία την πήραν οι senius & acoul.

************************************************************

Η συνάντηση θα πραγματοποιηθεί στο :

Cafe-Bar-Restaurant " Αθηναίων Πολιτεία "
Αποστόλου Παύλου 33 & Ακάμαντος 1, Θησείο - T.K. : 118 51
Τηλέφωνο καταστήματος : 210 3413795

Θα μαζευτούμε στον εξωτερικό χώρο της καφετερίας.
Στην περίπτωση που βρέχει εκείνη την ημέρα, αναγκαστικά θα μαζευτούμε μέσα στην καφετέρια στον ημιώροφο.

https://www.google.gr/maps/@37.97448...13312%218i6656

http://athinaionpoliteia.gr/

************************************************************

Συνάντηση v2, για να πιούμε σε καφετέρια καφέ, τσάι, φρέντο, η μεζέ με μπυροκρασοκατασταση, και να γνωριστούμε καλύτερα, να τα πούμε από κοντά και να συζητήσουμε. Να γνωρίσουμε νέους ανθρώπους. Οι νέοι άνθρωποι να γνωρίσουν τους παλαιούς, να ανταλλάξουμε ιδέες και απόψεις, να εμψυχώσουμε ψυχές , να μας εμψυχώσουν οι νέοι κατακτητές του αθλήματος , να συζητήσουμε για τους κοινούς μας στόχους και για τις κοινές μας δρομολογήσεις, ακόμα και για αυτόνομα πειράματα ....

Ένα εκ των βασικών θεμάτων οπού θα συζητήσουμε, θα είναι για τα πρωτόκολλα N & AC.. καθώς και για τα κοινά φίλτρα δρομολόγησης και οχι μόνο, θα μιλήσουμε και για υπηρεσίες 24/7 στο awmn.
Ετοιμάστε οι υπόλοιποι ατζέντες, με ιδέες σας .!!

************************************************************

*Καλούμε ελεύθερα όλους και τους πάντες.
Σας περιμένουμε !!*

Ευχαριστώ/με εκ των προτέρων.

Με φιλικούς χαιρετισμούς.
senius

----------


## nikolas_350

Ωραίος!
Να προσθέσω στην ατζέντα.
Πώς να μην κάνουμε nat σε διερχόμενη κίνηση που δημιουργεί πρόβλημα στην διάφανη δρομολόγηση.

----------


## PROGRAMMERPC

Αν ολα καλα δηλωνω παρουσια μαζι με τον Ηondakias.

----------


## trellos

Θα έρθω και εγώ,μπράβο για την πρωτοβουλία .

----------


## tsatasos

Μέσα κ εγώ

----------


## senius

Up !!

----------


## senius

> *Meeting κομβούχων AWMN στο Θησείο v2*
> 
> Καλησπέρα στην παρέα του AWMN !
> 
> Την *Κυριακή 2-10-2016* (μεσημέρι 12.00 πμ έως 15.00 πμ), θα διοργανωθεί μεγάλη ανοιχτή συνάντηση για όλα τα μέλη του AWMN, στο Θησείο, v2.
> 
> Την πρωτοβουλία την πήραν οι senius & acoul.
> 
> ************************************************************
> ...


Καλησπέρα.
Βάση των τελευταίων στοιχειών σε επκοινωνια των κομβούχων μεταξύ κινητών τηλεφώνων, e-mail και όχι μόνο, την *2-10-2016*, θα σπάσουμε το περσινό φράγμα συνάντησης, σε άτομα.

Ενημερώστε τις ατζέντες σας στο τι θα θέλετε να παρουσιάσετε/προτείνετε, γιατί θα έχουμε πολλά θέματα να αναπτύξουμε.

Από την μεριά μας, υπάρχει πολλαπλή ατζέντα συζήτησης, βγαλμένη από κοινού συζήτησης και συμφωνίας πολλών φίλων από εδώ μέσα !!

Σας περιμένουμε όλους.

senius

************************************

Και λίγη γεύση από την περσινή μας συνάντηση στο Θησείο :

http://www.awmn.net/album.php?albumid=3275

http://www.awmn./album.php?albumid=3275

----------


## senius

*Meeting κομβούχων AWMN στο Θησείο v2*


Προς υπενθύμιση :

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα του AWMN !

Την *Κυριακή 2-10-2016* (μεσημέρι 12.00 πμ έως 15.00 πμ), θα διοργανωθεί μεγάλη ανοιχτή συνάντηση για όλα τα μέλη του AWMN, στο Θησείο, v2.

************************************************************

Η συνάντηση θα πραγματοποιηθεί στο :

Cafe-Bar-Restaurant " Αθηναίων Πολιτεία "
Αποστόλου Παύλου 33 & Ακάμαντος 1, Θησείο - T.K. : 118 51
Τηλέφωνο καταστήματος : 210 3413795

Θα μαζευτούμε στον εξωτερικό χώρο της καφετερίας, όπως και πέρυσι.

https://www.google.gr/maps/@37.97448...13312%218i6656

http://athinaionpoliteia.gr/

************************************************************

*Καλούμε ελεύθερα όλους και τους πάντες.
Σας περιμένουμε !!*

Ευχαριστώ/με εκ των προτέρων.

Με φιλικούς χαιρετισμούς.
senius

----------


## senius

Εχουμε και συνέχεια μετα την συναντηση του καφε/τσαι/φρεντο κλπ.

Απέναντι απο τον σταθμο Ηλεκτρικου στο Θησειο, εχει ενα Σουβλατζίδικο.
Για οσους δεν κανουν δίαιτα και για οσους δεν θα πεσει ... ΠΑΝΤΟΦΛΑ ... απο το σπιτι τους, θα ακολουθησει σουβλακοποιηση μετα μπυρας !!!
Σας περιμένουμε κι εκει !!!!
by Trackman !!

----------


## senius

*Meeting κομβούχων AWMN στο Θησείο v2 - 2-10-2016*

Καλησπέρα στους ασύρματους φίλους !!

Περάσαμε όλοι μας όμορφα, με θέα την Ακρόπολη μέσα στην φύση και τον φθινοπωρινό ήλιο !!
Αν μέτρησα καλά, μαζευτήκαμε 64 plus άτομα ....!!!! Περισσότερα από την περσινή μάζωξη.

Ευχαριστούμε όλα τα μέλη που μας τίμησαν και πάλι.

Να είμαστε καλά πάλι και του χρόνου.!!

acoul Meeting Komvouxon AWMN Thisio 2-10-2016.JPG Meeting Komvouxon AWMN Thisio 2-10-2016_1.JPG Meeting Komvouxon AWMN Thisio 2-10-2016_2.JPG Meeting Komvouxon AWMN Thisio 2-10-2016_3.JPG Meeting Komvouxon AWMN Thisio 2-10-2016_4.JPG Meeting Komvouxon AWMN Thisio 2-10-2016_5.JPG Meeting Komvouxon AWMN Thisio 2-10-2016_6.JPG Meeting Komvouxon AWMN Thisio 2-10-2016_7.JPG Meeting Komvouxon AWMN Thisio 2-10-2016_8.JPG Meeting Komvouxon AWMN Thisio 2-10-2016_9.JPG Meeting Komvouxon AWMN Thisio 2-10-2016_10.JPG Meeting Komvouxon AWMN Thisio 2-10-2016_11.JPG Meeting Komvouxon AWMN Thisio 2-10-2016_12.JPG Meeting Komvouxon AWMN Thisio 2-10-2016_13.JPG Meeting Komvouxon AWMN Thisio 2-10-2016_14.JPG Meeting Komvouxon AWMN Thisio 2-10-2016_15.JPG Meeting Komvouxon AWMN Thisio 2-10-2016_16.JPG Meeting Komvouxon AWMN Thisio 2-10-2016_17.JPG Meeting Komvouxon AWMN Thisio 2-10-2016_18.JPG Meeting Komvouxon AWMN Thisio 2-10-2016_19.JPG Meeting Komvouxon AWMN Thisio 2-10-2016_20.JPG Meeting Komvouxon AWMN Thisio 2-10-2016_21.JPGMeeting Komvouxon AWMN Thisio 2-10-2016_22.JPG Meeting Komvouxon AWMN Thisio 2-10-2016_23.JPG Meeting Komvouxon AWMN Thisio 2-10-2016_24.JPG Meeting Komvouxon AWMN Thisio 2-10-2016_25.JPG Meeting Komvouxon AWMN Thisio 2-10-2016_26.JPG Meeting Komvouxon AWMN Thisio 2-10-2016_27.JPG Meeting Komvouxon AWMN Thisio 2-10-2016_28.JPG Meeting Komvouxon AWMN Thisio 2-10-2016_29.JPG Meeting Komvouxon AWMN Thisio 2-10-2016_30.JPG Meeting Komvouxon AWMN Thisio 2-10-2016_31.JPG Meeting Komvouxon AWMN Thisio 2-10-2016_32.JPG Meeting Komvouxon AWMN Thisio 2-10-2016_33.JPG Meeting Komvouxon AWMN Thisio 2-10-2016_34.JPG Meeting Komvouxon AWMN Thisio 2-10-2016_35.JPG Meeting Komvouxon AWMN Thisio 2-10-2016_36.JPG Meeting Komvouxon AWMN Thisio 2-10-2016_37.JPG Meeting Komvouxon AWMN Thisio 2-10-2016_38.JPG Meeting Komvouxon AWMN Thisio 2-10-2016_39.JPG Meeting Komvouxon AWMN Thisio 2-10-2016_40.JPG Meeting Komvouxon AWMN Thisio 2-10-2016_41.JPG

Και μετά ακολούθησε η οικολογική σουβλακοποίηση, by Trackman !! :

SouvlakoMeeting Komvouxon AWMN Thisio 2-10-2016_1.JPG SouvlakoMeeting Komvouxon AWMN Thisio 2-10-2016_2.JPG SouvlakoMeeting Komvouxon AWMN Thisio 2-10-2016_3.JPG SouvlakoMeeting Komvouxon AWMN Thisio 2-10-2016_4.JPG SouvlakoMeeting Komvouxon AWMN Thisio 2-10-2016_5.JPG SouvlakoMeeting Komvouxon AWMN Thisio 2-10-2016_6.JPG SouvlakoMeeting Komvouxon AWMN Thisio 2-10-2016_7.JPG SouvlakoMeeting Komvouxon AWMN Thisio 2-10-2016_8.JPG 

 ::

----------


## geolos

Ενα μεγάλο μπράβο στον Κώστα & Αλέξ που το οργάνωσαν και μας έφεραν κοντα  ::

----------


## senius

> Ενα μεγάλο μπράβο στον Κώστα & Αλέξ που το οργάνωσαν και μας έφεραν κοντα


τα ευσημα εδώ, by σουπερμαντολίνι :

acoul to xaroumeno paidi.jpg Meeting Komvouxon AWMN Thisio 2-10-2016.jpg acoul 2-10-2016 As arkestoyme sto N.jpg acoul 2-10-2016 tha doulepsei telika to AC.jpg

Χαρά μεγάλη ε? 
Άρχοντες!!

----------


## senius

Χάρηκα που είδα νέους φίλους του δικτύου , στεναχωρηθκα που δεν είδα άλλους φίλους που ενώ δήλωσαν οτι θα έρθουν, δεν ήρθαν, όπως και κάποιους από τα παλιά στελέχη.

Θα είχαμε παρέα των 80 plus μελών στην σημερινή συνάντηση την 2-10-16 ....

*************************************************************

Θα ήθελα να επισημάνω, ότι πρέπει όλοι μας να συμβάλουμε ο κάθε ένας μας, με θετικά αποτελέσματα και θέληση προς το AWMN.
Όλοι μαζί θα καταφέρουμε τα πάντα.

Μην περιμένετε τον πιλότο από το ελικόπτερο, να σας ταΐσει με έτοιμο φαγητό, όταν πεινάσετε. 
Κάποιοι ήταν άμεσα στην διάθεση σας όταν χρειάστηκε σε πραγματικό χρόνο. 
Και ακόμα είναι κοντά σας αυτοί οι άνθρωποι, ώστε όλοι μαζί να απολαμβάνουμε την πραγματική δρομολόγηση του AWMN.

senius

----------


## nvak

> Ευχαριστούμε όλα τα μέλη που μας τίμησαν και πάλι.
> 
> Να είμαστε καλά πάλι και του χρόνου.!!


Σταθερή διαχρονική αξία οι διοργανωτές !
Νάστε όλοι καλά και να γίνονται συχνότερα τέτοιες μαζώξεις. 
3-4 φορές τον χρόνο θα ήταν καλύτερα. 
Αυτό που λείπει είναι τα εκπαιδευτικά σεμινάρια που οργανώνονταν παλιά.

----------


## senius

THE AWMN 2016.jpg

 ::

----------

